# nvram nvidia no such device

## baldrs

Доброго времени суток!

Вообщем проблема в чем - собирал систему в chroot из убунты, застрял на видеокарте 

У меня ноутбук Dell Inspiron 5720. У него присутствует следующий набор железа:

```

baldrs@inspiron:~$ lspci -nn

00:00.0 Host bridge [0600]: Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family DRAM Controller [8086:0104] (rev 09)

00:01.0 PCI bridge [0604]: Intel Corporation Xeon E3-1200/2nd Generation Core Processor Family PCI Express Root Port [8086:0101] (rev 09)

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family Integrated Graphics Controller [8086:0116] (rev 09)

00:14.0 USB controller [0c03]: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family USB xHCI Host Controller [8086:1e31] (rev 04)

00:16.0 Communication controller [0780]: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family MEI Controller #1 [8086:1e3a] (rev 04)

00:1a.0 USB controller [0c03]: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family USB Enhanced Host Controller #2 [8086:1e2d] (rev 04)

00:1b.0 Audio device [0403]: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family High Definition Audio Controller [8086:1e20] (rev 04)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge [0604]: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 1 [8086:1e10] (rev c4)

00:1c.4 PCI bridge [0604]: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 5 [8086:1e18] (rev c4)

00:1d.0 USB controller [0c03]: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family USB Enhanced Host Controller #1 [8086:1e26] (rev 04)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge [0601]: Intel Corporation HM77 Express Chipset LPC Controller [8086:1e57] (rev 04)

00:1f.2 SATA controller [0106]: Intel Corporation 7 Series Chipset Family 6-port SATA Controller [AHCI mode] [8086:1e03] (rev 04)

00:1f.3 SMBus [0c05]: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family SMBus Controller [8086:1e22] (rev 04)

01:00.0 3D controller [0302]: NVIDIA Corporation Device [10de:1140] (rev ff)

02:00.0 Network controller [0280]: Broadcom Corporation BCM43142 802.11b/g/n [14e4:4365] (rev 01)

03:00.0 Ethernet controller [0200]: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8101E/RTL8102E PCI Express Fast Ethernet controller [10ec:8136] (rev 05)

```

В chroot этот список меняется, в частности:

```

01:00.0 Unassigned class [ffff]: NVIDIA Corporation Device 1140 (rev ff)

```

Когда загружаюсь в gentoo, то этой строки в lspci вообще нет ни в каком виде. Ядро настраивал по гайду на сайте gentoo.

в messages нашел

```

Jan 24 20:00:06 inspiron kernel: [    7.805996] nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.

Jan 24 20:00:06 inspiron kernel: [    7.814520] bus: 'pci': add driver nvidia

Jan 24 20:00:06 inspiron kernel: [    7.814528] bus: 'pci': driver_probe_device: matched device 0000:01:00.0 with driver nvidia

Jan 24 20:00:06 inspiron kernel: [    7.814530] bus: 'pci': really_probe: probing driver nvidia with device 0000:01:00.0

Jan 24 20:00:06 inspiron kernel: [    7.814624] driver: '0000:01:00.0': driver_bound: bound to device 'nvidia'

Jan 24 20:00:06 inspiron kernel: [    7.814628] bus: 'pci': really_probe: bound device 0000:01:00.0 to driver nvidia

Jan 24 20:00:06 inspiron kernel: [    7.814643] NVRM: loading NVIDIA UNIX x86_64 Kernel Module  304.64  Tue Oct 30 10:58:20 PDT 2012

Jan 24 20:00:06 inspiron kernel: [    8.620228] bus: 'acpi': add driver NVIDIA ACPI Video Driver

Jan 24 20:00:06 inspiron kernel: [    9.508788] bus: 'acpi': remove driver NVIDIA ACPI Video Driver

Jan 24 20:00:06 inspiron kernel: [    9.508806] driver: 'NVIDIA ACPI Video Driver': driver_release

Jan 24 20:00:06 inspiron kernel: [    9.508950] nvidia-smi (1364) used greatest stack depth: 3680 bytes left

Jan 24 20:25:17 inspiron kernel: [ 1016.955955] nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.

Jan 24 20:25:17 inspiron kernel: [ 1016.964287] NVRM: No NVIDIA graphics adapter found!

Jan 24 20:25:17 inspiron kernel: [ 1017.051825] NVRM: No NVIDIA graphics adapter found!

Jan 24 20:25:17 inspiron kernel: [ 1017.079963] NVRM: No NVIDIA graphics adapter found!

Jan 24 20:25:17 inspiron kernel: [ 1017.106775] NVRM: No NVIDIA graphics adapter found!

Jan 24 20:25:17 inspiron kernel: [ 1017.134725] NVRM: No NVIDIA graphics adapter found!

Jan 24 20:25:17 inspiron kernel: [ 1017.161602] NVRM: No NVIDIA graphics adapter found!

Jan 24 20:25:17 inspiron kernel: [ 1017.187712] NVRM: No NVIDIA graphics adapter found!

Jan 24 20:25:17 inspiron kernel: [ 1017.215668] NVRM: No NVIDIA graphics adapter found!

```

Под убунтой работает и определяется, под моей настройкой нет. genkernel all не помог. Что я не так делаю?

----------

## burik666

Как собирали ядро? Покажите конфиг ядра.

nvram и ядра вообще можете выкинуть, у Вас видяха Intel

----------

## baldrs

Да вот уже завелось все, проблема была в update-grub, который сгенерил три пункта gentoo, из которых только в одном правильно определяется железо.  

Вот собственно и они(грузится первыий из "Дополнительных параметров"): 

```

### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/15_os-prober_proxy ###

menuentry "Gentoo Base System release 2.1 (на /dev/sda3)" --class gnu-linux --class gnu --class os $menuentry_id_option 'osprober-gnulinux-/boot/kernel-genkernel-x86_64-3.6.11-gentoo--aa3349f8-52fb-4cc6-9295-47525074380b' {

      insmod part_msdos

      insmod ext2

      set root='hd0,msdos3'

      if [ x$feature_platform_search_hint = xy ]; then

        search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root --hint-bios=hd0,msdos3 --hint-efi=hd0,msdos3 --hint-baremetal=ahci0,msdos3  aa3349f8-52fb-4cc6-9295-47525074380b

      else

        search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root aa3349f8-52fb-4cc6-9295-47525074380b

      fi

      linux /boot/kernel-genkernel-x86_64-3.6.11-gentoo root=/dev/sda3

      initrd /boot/initramfs-genkernel-x86_64-3.6.11-gentoo

}

### END /etc/grub.d/15_os-prober_proxy ###

submenu "Дополнительные параметры для Gentoo Base System release 2.1"{

menuentry "Gentoo Base System release 2.1" --class gnu-linux --class gnu --class os $menuentry_id_option 'osprober-gnulinux-simple-aa3349f8-52fb-4cc6-9295-47525074380b' {

   insmod part_msdos

   insmod ext2

   set root='hd0,msdos3'

   if [ x$feature_platform_search_hint = xy ]; then

     search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root --hint-bios=hd0,msdos3 --hint-efi=hd0,msdos3 --hint-baremetal=ahci0,msdos3  aa3349f8-52fb-4cc6-9295-47525074380b

   else

     search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root aa3349f8-52fb-4cc6-9295-47525074380b

   fi

   linux /boot/kernel-genkernel-x86_64-3.6.11-gentoo root=/dev/sda3

   initrd /boot/initramfs-genkernel-x86_64-3.6.11-gentoo

}

menuentry "Gentoo Base System release 2.1 (на /dev/sda3)" --class gnu-linux --class gnu --class os $menuentry_id_option 'osprober-gnulinux-/boot/kernel-genkernel-x86_64-3.6.11-gentoo--aa3349f8-52fb-4cc6-9295-47525074380b' {

      insmod part_msdos

      insmod ext2

      set root='hd0,msdos3'

      if [ x$feature_platform_search_hint = xy ]; then

        search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root --hint-bios=hd0,msdos3 --hint-efi=hd0,msdos3 --hint-baremetal=ahci0,msdos3  aa3349f8-52fb-4cc6-9295-47525074380b

      else

        search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root aa3349f8-52fb-4cc6-9295-47525074380b

      fi

      linux /boot/kernel-genkernel-x86_64-3.6.11-gentoo root=/dev/sda3

      initrd /boot/initramfs-genkernel-x86_64-3.6.11-gentoo

}

}

```

По поводу nvidia - у меня nvidia optimus на этом ноуте(Dell Inspiron 5720) и я хочу использовать его как можно более полно  :Smile: 

----------

## baldrs

А если после --depclean пропадает поддержка клавиатуры и мыши, то это evdev снесло?

----------

